# Ok.. yet another new avatar



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

seeing as how i lost my old avatar in the forum move and i cant find it on the internet, i had no coice but to get yet another avatar. i think i might like it better than the other ones... tell me what u think


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think its cool


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yet I haven't found any good one... my signature neither..


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

thanks guys. i like ur avatar too fishfreeks but i have a question...what is it??


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol.

I like the avatar pac-man just cuz its animated.


maxpayne, isnt anubis the egyption god of the dead? whose the other though?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> i like ur avatar too fishfreeks but i have a question...what is it??


It's a dino, I think...
For Shev: Anubis is the god of Embalming, Orisis is the God of the Death  Like, Anubis will give Orisis the victim after his work 
PS: Where did you guys take your avatars?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

hey, how about these new ones?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

i just search google images and take one i like....this avatar wouldve been too big for the old forums


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.avatarity.com/ has some fun! Check it out!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

One question, what does your avatar tell, Shaggy?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

lol my only avatar is a pic of me...hardly has anything to do with fish, so I still have a blank.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

maxpayne_lhp said:


> One question, what does your avatar tell, Shaggy?


LOL, what my avatar is saying is that old people still have feelings..


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Okie...I got it...


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

i still dont get it, lol. can someone explain it to me?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Pac-Man said:


> i still dont get it, lol. can someone explain it to me?



ditto here


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL, nevermind, I will change it


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

lol! Shaggy, don't you want to explain it?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

oh 


i think i get it....



by the way your new one is funny shaggy


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> lol! Shaggy, don't you want to explain it?


LOL, I already changed it, so I can't explain it anymore..


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I was going to say cos there's not much to get with your new one. LOL


----------

